# Pto



## chevy2ford (Dec 21, 2006)

HI, I jsut got a Zetor 6245 used.
When I engage the PTO it spins but I can stop it with my hand.
Anyone know what might be wrong?
The tractor has a FEL, could that be taking to much fluid from the PTO?
Is there another lever somewhere to engage the PTO?
Please Help?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum chevy2ford! I am not familiar with Zetor's. Sounds to me like the "switch or leverology" may be the issue. By chance, did you get an operator's manual with the tractor? The other possibility that comes to mind depending upon whether the pto is gear or hydraulicly coupled is a blown or malfunctioning clutch pack in the pto system. Another possibility is the this tractor has a 2 speed (540 and 1000 rpm) pto. Could it be possible that the pto speed selector shifter is in between both positions? Try to familiarize yourself with all of the components in the pto system and ensure each component is properly engaged in the correct speed and position. If you don't have the operator's manual, I would definitely get one ASAP. 

Hang in there, I am sure one of our members who owns a Zetor will jump in with some good info. :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddinberry (Dec 3, 2006)

Chevy2Ford,

Welcome to the Gang!!!
Good ta have ya!!


If nothings out of whack, I think Chief nailed it.

Check the PTO speed selector lever and make sure it is full engaged , and then double check that the PTO is engaged.

Does your Zetor have a seperate PTO clutch??

Sometimes, on many used tractors, there are burrs on the teeth that drive the PTO, and when levers are pushed, it feels like they are engaged but are just shy of being so, and when the clutch is released they gey kicked out of engagement.

If this is the case, you're gonna have to develop a "Feel" for engaging things.

Tractor in neutral, idle, clutch in, Clutch out, to get things spinning, Clutch back in to eliminate load, Throw speed selector lever wile feeling for positive engagement. Don't jam it in but be firm.

Same for PTO engage.

Over time,the burrs wear down from use and no abuse.

If things continue to balk at egagement, ya might want to have the local Tractor Wrench look at things.


Another thought.....
(DUH!!! on My part ) 

Check the linkage between the hand levers, and the actuation levers. They might need adjustment, replacement if bent, or straigtening/Reinforcement with a piece of 1/2" X1/16" angle iron and a couple f tack welds.

Usually it's just adjustment needed,unless some hand fisted anger management Candidate has been whipping on that poor Tractor.

If you don't have a Manual, run a search for "Used Tractor Manuals". 

Good luck to ya!!!

Holler back and let us know how it's going.

Merry Christmas to you and the Whole Family!!!
Eddinberry


----------

